# 4 seasons photo contest, enter your pics!



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is my favorite picture of Nico in the snow at a run. This was during 'Snowmaggedon' where we had over 2 feet. The second is of Pretty boy...who is very vain and hates the weather. We had to coax him outside to get some pics.


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

SPRING!


----------



## Jhinnua (May 26, 2010)

Spring:










Summer:










Fall:









Winter:










Yes, three outta four seasons where I call home look pretty much the same. =/


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Winter:








Spring:








Summer:








I wish I had good ones from fall...oh well.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

We pretty much have only one season here, but I'll give it a try : ]


Spring:










Summer:










Fall:










Winter:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Spring!










My Welsh pony stallion a few weeks ago in the spring grass


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

kind of hard to do the 4 seasons from florida... LOL 
but i ll see what i find


spring


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

shoot, i need to re- sized my other seasons


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

gorgous pics guys


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:wink: Hhhmmmm, let me see what I've got....

I think I have all four seasons! Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

really lovely photos!
the result will be in July btw, after my exams, i will decide on a date then


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

winter


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

gorgeous pics !!!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

good job guys! keep them coming!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

First is summer
Spring is next
then autum 
and winter
we don't get snow but it gets very cold


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

Spring
Kim(me) and Lola


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

This is spring. Husband took this picture the other day










This is winter.








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4314782165_eacdde8861_o.png


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Spring










Summer










Fall 










Winter


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Summer*

Definitely a summer picture.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Winter, Spring, Summer, and Fall.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww great pictures

deadline for entries will be the 25th June (friday), results over the week end, good luck guys!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ok no more entries, judging has begun!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Dangit!  I'm excited to see the winner though, great pics everyone!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*Results!*

Spring winner- masatisan








Summer winner- CloudsMystique 








Autumn winner- SpiritedLittleCopperSpots








Winter winner- GoingNowhere 








Well done everyone and thanks to all that entered


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

bump so everyone that has won has the chance to find out!


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

yay, thanks!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Yay! Thanks Speedy


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

you welcome 

Poll will be open until the 5th


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Yay, Thanks!

That is one of my favorite photos I've ever taken.... Glad you liked it too.
And Fall is my favorite season as well, very appropriate choice! :lol:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Spring: Mouse
Summer: Mountains
Fall: Rusty
Winter: The 3 Amigo's


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

summer







winter







fall







spring


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thanks but the contest ended on the 25th June. Go to page 3, post #25 and look at the winners, vote for your fave. on the poll which is open until the 5th.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

well done everyone

GoingNowhere you were 1st, well so far


----------



## cozmo (May 24, 2010)

1.SPRING


----------



## barrelracer37 (Jul 10, 2010)

*3 little angels!*

Spring:
http://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz267/bayzzersgirl3/my animals/1017080752a.jpg


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

winners are on page 3, post #25


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

CloudsMystique, your black horse with the blue eyes is stunning!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

fuzzyfeet said:


> CloudsMystique, your black horse with the blue eyes is stunning!


Thank you : )


----------

